# What to do??



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

background: had thyroid removed 2 years ago due to goiter. Was slightly hypo at the time. No cancer.

Was first put on 100 mcg synthroid. This was too low and was bumped up to 125 mcg. Results came back within range but THS was at the very bottom of the range and T4 was at the very top of the range. Endo would have been fine leaving it where I was at but I decided to try 112 mcg to see how I felt. Went to 112 and did not feel very well on that dose. The labs came back in normal ranges at that dose. TSH was at 2.6 and I don't remember the free T4. No free T3 run. I emailed the endo after being on the 112 mcg for several months and told him I didn't feel well on this dose-lethargic, dry skin, cold all the time. He agreed to put me back up to the 125 and wanted me to get labs taken 3 months later which would be in July. Went in to my primary for checkup just recently and he decided to run thyroid labs along with my other labs and got a call from the nurse yesterday saying I am over medicated and dr sent in new script for 112. UGH!!!! Labs were:

TSH: 0.341 (.27-4.2)
Free T4: 2.03 (.93-1.7)

So it appears I am overmedicated when looking at T4 but I do not want to go down to 112. I feel much better on the 125. There is no dosage between these two dosages and it appears that is where I would want to be. What do you do in these types of situations? I am so frustrated at this point. I am going to try to get into my endo earlier then I was scheduled which was for October. Because the primary just went and sent in a new prescription to my mail order plan I can now not renew my 125 dosage. I tried to see if i could cancel the order but there was no way to do it.

Ann


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

What about taking a combo of the 112 and the 125? Say, one dose 3 times a week and the other 4 times a week. I do that, and it seems to keep me where I need to be. Was your FT3 run? How are your iron and vitamin D levels?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree that alternating doses might do the trick for keeping you in a good range for YOU.

You need to insist they run a Free T-3, part of the reason you may not feel well is lack of conversion. I did not feel well until I added Cytomel to my mix. When I did that - my TSH completely suppressed but my doctor doses me by my FT-4 and FT-3 not TSH.

Other tests to consider, Vit D, Ferritin and B-12.


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you. I am hoping to get an appointment sooner then later with my endo and run the alternating dosages idea by him. There is no way I am going back to 112 mcgs. I will see if I can persuade him to run the Free T3. I have had vitamin D run several times before and it has always been good. I'll ask him about ferritin and B-12 as well. I was hoping I would be one of the few lucky ones who found a good dosage quickly and easily. Wishful thinking I guess.

Ann


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Healthcheckusa
http://www.healthcheckusa.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Really; you do need to have the FREE T3 run. Sometimes the FT4 can be a little over the top due to fluctuation of these hormones and also depending on what time you took your T4 prior to your labs.

See if you have the above in your area!


----------

